# Who uses an extra wide chefs knife?



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

What do you like about it?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm assuming that your talking about the one's with the heel that is like 4 inchs from top to bottom ?. I don't like those at all, I use the narrowest chef's knife I can find at work, and only one with an 8 inch blade.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I use 10" wide chef's knife. I like the extra knuckle clearance it gives me since my hands ain't dainty. I have an 8" as well buty mostly use the big one.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Kyle, that would make your knife larger than your kitchen counter 

Kuan


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Please enlighten metric-girl: is " feet and ' inches?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

" is inches, ' is feet


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Got it!
Thx


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Kuan - When I put it on my counter, I have to do it at an angle


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I'm a big fan of 'knuckle clearence'. I prefer my vegetable cleaver over just about any of my other knives (except my fancy chef's knife). I have been using a clever for 5+ years; won't give it up for all the bok choy in China!  The 4" width allows for high-velocity knife handling.


----------

